# Shipping by sailing ships



## Montero (Dec 2, 2020)

There is now a revival of trade by sailing ship. Still really small but growing.








						Sailing back to the future: a new dawn for wind-powered shipping?
					

Bookings for sailboat cargo are on the rise, but the shipping industry still has a whopping carbon footprint to address




					www.positive.news


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Dec 2, 2020)

The futuristic version of this is being developed here in Belfast by the Artemis group. This article talks about their prospective passenger ferry, but they're also developing a hydrofoil sail-driven (actually more wing-driven) cargo vessel. My OH is involved, I think, in some of the engineering research. 









						'Revolutionary' Belfast shipbuilding project could create 1,000 jobs after securing £33m grant
					

A Belfast shipbuilding consortium has won a £33 million UK Government innovation grant to develop zero emissions ferries in the city, potentially creating 1,000 jobs over the next decade.




					www.irishnews.com


----------

